# SMOKAI , COLD SMOKE GENERATOR



## clifford (Apr 4, 2015)

Any body have some experience with the SMOKAI they could share, Pros and Cons.,?


----------



## basschk (Oct 28, 2015)

I love my 1 liter Smokai! I use it for hot and cold smoking. It is solid stainless steel and amazingly durable. I knocked it off my porch the very first time I was connecting it to my smoker. After bouncing down 10 ft of concrete steps, only a small scratch. I use only wood pellets and am able to get up to 8 hours of smoke on one fill. I have been very pleased with the Smokai. Ordered and delivered within 5 days.

Sorry...all I have to offer is Pros...haven't really found any Cons.


----------

